# Help with Sexing Some Azureus



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey there everyone! So sadly I am going to be moving, and will have to sell my frogs.. but I was wondering if anyone might be able to help me sex them before I do so. I remember reading on what to look for to tell the sexes apart, but was never big into breeding so I just wanted to get a more experienced opinion 

They are all about 2 years old and have been kept together since they were little froglets.

Thanks to anyone who is able to help!

-Ryan


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

here's my guess
1 female
2 female
3 male
4 male
5 male


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah I have to say 3.2 as well.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

My guess:

1 - Female
2 - Female
3 - male
4 - male
5 - male


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

1. Female
2. Female
3. Male
4. Male
5. Male


----------



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome thank you everyone! That was what I had thought, but I'm glad I got more of an expert opinion


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Where are you located?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

I am located in Garfield Heights Ohio area code 44125


----------



## pavochavo (Nov 21, 2012)

lilherp25 said:


> I am located in Garfield Heights Ohio area code 44125


I'm down in Columbus and would definitely be interested in a pair and possibly an additional male or two. I have one pair already. PM me if you are looking to sell with a price. 

Thanks!
Robert


----------



## pavochavo (Nov 21, 2012)

Heck if the price is right I might be interested in all five! 


Robert


----------

